# Baxter howling outside shops - Advice?



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

Baxter really doesn't like me leaving him outside our local shop and it's embarrasing! He howls so loud!!

My children stay with him, I give them treats for them to give but he just isn't interested. On Saturday we went to Costa Coffee and sat outside with him, while I went inside he howled the whole time and my husband got quite frustrated. I think it is also upsetting him that he only does it with me as he thinks Baxter doesn't love him lol.

Has anyone else had this problem and how did you deal with it. Like I said no amount of treats or distraction works 

I'm hoping he will grow out of it!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

It is a tough one but he will get used to it. You need to train him to be quiet and this takes awhile. I think he is 13 or 14 weeks now. Is that right???? 

Think if the time spent at Costa as an investment that will pay off with no whining in future. 

One thing that might work is a really tasty chew like a bully stick. Something that will keep him busy.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks. I went to the pet shop that's just around the corner from Costa and got a chew that he normally loves at home but he wasn't interested.

You would have laughed if you had seen us. When I brought the coffees out he still whimpered and looked at me longily as if to say where is my cuddle then so I put him on my lap and he went to sleep! We got some funny looks! He is 13 weeks but getting a big boy. Some passers by said you won't be able to do that for much longer but I said, not if he has his way. I hope the lap cuddles never end!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

He is only a baby so it is early days. I wouldn't give him treats to try and encourage him to be quiet as then you are rewarding the bad (howling) behaviour. Give him treats when he stops howling.

I think you need to get your husband more involved with Baxter. Get your husband to feed him, take him for walks, play with him. You are the primary carer so he is going to look to you as the pack leader...so start involving your husband if and when you can.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

This is the thing though because my husband does do all this as well as me. The only difference is I'm the one at home with him during the day. Although I always leave him at some point intentionally to avoid separation anxiety.

We do make him be quiet and sit before treating as a rule. He didn't get the treat at Costa because we were showing it to him and asking him to sit and be quiet but he was having none of it which is why he didn't get it. I made him stop whining before I put him on my lap. The main reason I did that was because he was cold and shivering. I know it will take time but wondered if there was a way we could incorporate any training method?


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Two ideas -

One, when you go in for the coffees, have hubby take him for a walk on lead around the block. Sitting is much more difficult than moving for a Vizsla. Taking his mind off you by getting his feet and inquisitiveness going would be a good approach.

Second - get a conductors wand and a tip bucket. Hubby can "direct" pup to sing and maybe Pup will get enough tips to pay for the coffees. 

Ken


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you and yes I should have put a hat out as him just sitting on my lap outside costa got enough attention lol.

My husband had grabbed a table which was the last one available which is why he didn't walk around. My main problem is when I go to the local shop as I don't feel I can give the responsibility of holding Baxter while he is pulling and jumping outside the shop. I tie him up and they stay with him. I suppose he will get used to it. It's a shame they don't allow dogs in there, especially as it's mainly a pet food shop! It's our post office and basic essentials so handy to have on the doorstep as I order all our pet food from there.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

BaxtersMum said:


> Thanks. I went to the pet shop that's just around the corner from Costa and got a chew that he normally loves at home but he wasn't interested.
> 
> You would have laughed if you had seen us. When I brought the coffees out he still whimpered and looked at me longily as if to say where is my cuddle then so I put him on my lap and he went to sleep! We got some funny looks! He is 13 weeks but getting a big boy. Some passers by said you won't be able to do that for much longer but I said, not if he has his way. I hope the lap cuddles never end!!



As HM has suggested, treats may be reinforcing the whining. To get rid of it, go to the shop every day. Pup will eventually realise that when you go in you do come back out. I can leave mine outside shops etc and they just watch me. 8 months ago, I had to have someone watching them or they would back out of their collar or chew their lead to get to me. So it takes time and you need to just stick with it. Avoiding the situations won't help.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm so sad to admit it, but Miley still behaving badly when she is being left alone on the street.
I know it was my fault as |I couldn't leave her alone. 

The problem is she is so attached to me... Please show your V some though loves and you wont end up like me


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I've never tried leaving Savannah on the street when I pop into a shop, but I do know that she doesn't like sitting on bare concrete. Try taking a small towel, scarf, etc. and put them on the concrete for him to sit on. You'll probably have to teach him to sit on the fabric at home before you try it on a strange bit of concrete. 

I saw this work with a man whose dog would keep standing back up everytime the man started to step away. Butt on the ground, butt in the air, butt back on the ground, butt back in the air. The man put his work gloves down for the dog to sit on. Sure enough, the dog sat and stayed until the man returned. Really impressive! I'm still not sure if the dog was responding to the fabric, to not being cold, or to the man's scent, but it worked.

If you try this, let me know how it works for a V.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

jld640 said:


> Try taking a small towel, scarf, etc. and put them on the concrete for him to sit on.


Oquirrh has a blanket that if he sees me laying it out he knows he is to come to the blanket and lay on it and stay put. I didn't really teach him this. The blanket just became his. Also, what if you were to treat him whenever you come out of the shop. So, he knows he could possibly get a treat whenever you come back. Oquirrh always gives me a good sniff whenever I return from somewhere without him and if I go to a pet store I always try to have a treat on my return.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeh I always treat him when I come out. I ask him to sit and be quiet. This has worked in the car. He gets a hot dog for getting in his crate and then another when he gets out if he is quiet. That alongside the dap spray has worked wonders!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Can I just ask for clarification. I thought in the first post you were leaving him but with other family members and he was whining for you? 

I would never leave any dog outside of shop let alone a Vizsla. This is due to the fact that people will steal your dog. Also in the UK the dangerous dog laws have changed. Let's say you leave them out of shop and they get excited and jump on an old lady and knock her over.....this would result in a fine and a series of temperament testing. Not worth it....ever!


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes I am leaving him outside with the children or husand but it's me that gives the treat when I come back out and make him sit and be quiet. I don't want the kids giving him treats while he is howling and whining to reinforce it as good behaviour. They can't get him to be quiet even with the treats whereas he will quieten down for me when I return.

When it's just the children I tie his lead to the post outside the shop because I don't want to give the responsibility to the children to be able to hold him as he is quite strong and I don't trust that they can hold him without dropping the lead or it slipping out of their hands. I also feel more comfortable that if he gets jumpy and nippy then they can move away from him as he sometimes jumps up at the person holding the lead and nips at clothes or trouser legs. I do tie him up out of the way of other people so he can't jump at them. If somebody wants to stroke him my eldest son who is 10 will hold his collar and make him sit but he doesn't normally listen because he is too distressed with me being in the shop so I have asked my son to say to the person if you wait until my mum comes out she will control him better for you to give him a fuss.

I am literally only a few minutes in the shop, it's just to pick up pet food I have ordered or grab the newspaper etc.


----------

